
Tech Companies Apple, Twitter, Google, and Instagram Collude to Defeat Trump - douche
http://observer.com/2016/08/tech-companies-apple-twitter-google-and-instagram-collude-to-defeat-trump/
======
kstenerud
"SourceFed details how Google alters its auto-complete functions to paint
Clinton in a positive light."

Let's play with autocomplete for a bit just to make sure, then:

"clinton": \- "clinton foundation" \- "clinton vs trump" \- "clinton tax
return"

"trump": \- "trump news" \- "trump poll" \- "trump twitter"

"clinton is": \- "clinton israel" \- "clinton is president" \- "clinton isnor"
\- "clinton is weak"

"trump is": \- "trump is love trump is life" \- "trump israel" \- "trump is
winning" \- "trump is awesome"

"clinton is a": \- "clinton is a robot" \- "clinton is a weak candidate" \-
"clinton is a neoliberal" \- "clinton is a danger to world peace"

"trump is a": \- "trump is awesome" \- "trump is a draft dodger"

------
dekhn
Collude has a specific meaning and this article doesn't seem to provide
evidence for that.

------
MaysonL
Trump as victim: the paranoid strain in American politics strikes again.

~~~
MaysonL
See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paranoid_Style_in_American...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paranoid_Style_in_American_Politics)

------
MaysonL
DuckDuckGo autocompletes for "trump is"

trump is an idiot

trump isis

trump is crazy

trump is a joke quotes

trump is the antichrist

